# mahogany



## APBcustoms (May 11, 2015)

anybody know what tyoe of mahogany this is? i do but i want to see who else can solve it.


----------



## phinds (May 11, 2015)

Well, Austin, this forum is really for wood that people CAN'T identify themselves. If you already know what it is, what's the point?

That's a pretty good end grain shot but I still can't tell if the marginal parenchyma is solid or not. It LOOKS like it's probably not, which rules out the American mahoganies and makes it African, but I wouldn't bet money on it at this point.


----------



## APBcustoms (May 11, 2015)

thought it could be a fun thread get members involved and see what people know and examining people's thought proccess. Ps the white in the wood is limestone.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 12, 2015)

Never thought to use limestone to sand mahogany. Just helped my brother with a $13,000 African mahogany porch posts job, and we used just standard 80 grit paper...


----------



## APBcustoms (May 12, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Never thought to use limestone to sand mahogany. Just helped my brother with a $13,000 African mahogany porch posts job, and we used just standard 80 grit paper...



Actually it's in the soil where this mahogany grows. It's a clue


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 13, 2015)

I was trying to be humorous with use of irony. I failed. As for calcareous soils, Florida has them and has _Swietenia mahagoni_, Honduras has them and _Swietenia macrophylla_. The same is found in several regions of Africa, and coincidentally, _Khaya irorensis_, and _Khaya anthotheca_ just so happen to grow in a few of these areas. As for the other 3 African mahoganies, I don't know off hand, therefore, I'm out.


----------



## phinds (May 13, 2015)

send me a piece and I'll be able to tell (PROBABLY) from the marginal parenchyma whether it's African (Khaya) or American (Swietenia). Beyond that distinction, even wood scientists sometimes can't go. I've asked about separating the Swietenias and have been told that it's pretty much impossible outside of a full lab.


----------

